
A GPS Tracker for Kids Had a Bug That Would Let Hackers Stalk Them - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-gps-tracker-for-kids-had-a-bug-that-would-let-hackers-stalk-them
======
JoeAltmaier
Wow. They had _one job_ , which was to let parents (and only parents) know
where their kids were.

